# slippers from old blue jeans



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/may/18/how-to-make-slippers-from-jeans
I think the only thing I might do differently is, instead of cardboard I might use Dr Scholls type shoe inserts. But otherwise another idea for my Christmas gift making.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Did you have to do that Sally? now i have another project to add to my list. i have several pairs of old jeans.i was going to make a quilt but didn't get around to it. i think the soles would work better too. at least for me. i always wear them in my sneakers. you're right these would make a lovely gift. ~Georgia.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

I know, I know, but...I just had to share with those who are multi-crafters like me,lol.
Yes, it is another item on my list of many thisng to make for Christmas gifts. Funny, I also have a bunch of jeans I was going to make rags quilts from. I did make one but also made denim aprons and purses for the grands.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm gonna have to try them. I just cut off several pairs of DS's pants.


----------

